# Anyone remember this one?



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

I remember them vaguely. i never saw one in person. is it yours?


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

*darton stinger*

I knew a guy who had one years ago that thing was really cool!


----------



## lhok_ (Dec 11, 2006)

Got one hanging in my shed.


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

I had it in my collection for awhile and then let it go.


----------



## lhok_ (Dec 11, 2006)

here is mine in the camo pattern


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice one:darkbeer:


----------



## BowtechAlly563 (Dec 5, 2007)

I think im to young to remember that, what is that thing!


----------



## C_Mac21 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

How does it work exactly, horizontal or vertical? Can you post a pic at full draw?


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

This bow is gone,but you hold on a 45 degree angle.It's like shooting a hand held crossbow.Also like shooting a left handed bow with right hand.


----------



## outdooraholic (Apr 15, 2008)

like some sorta liberty/crossbow hybrid


----------

